
US issues hacking security alert for small planes - hhs
https://www.apnews.com/6219f26c3ea145b6b29b5e69115504a9
======
howard941
This shouldn't be news. It's game over once physical access is compromised. If
you're injecting frames remotely that's another story...

Lest someone patent it let me state clearly that injecting false data on a
small airplane's canbus is a patently (!) obvious technique for create a
training environment to help pilots in simulated IMC recognize instrument
failures.

